
Popcorn Time makes a comeback with new open source Web version - bndr
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/02/03/popcorn-time-makes-a-comeback-with-new-open-source-web-version/
======
herbst
> ... shows it offers ( __illegally __) directly in their browser ...

Why making such assumptions? Just to make it look bad? Using such a service is
fully legal for me, i don't want to feel criminalized for legal things.

